# Fishing in Maui



## valbo97 (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone gone fishing in Maui that can recommend a good boat? I want to be able to keep the fish if we catch any.
thanks


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't know but ask if they have any fishing for Peacock Bass.  If so, I'd sure be interested.  They are freshwater fish that I believe will outfight any other fish, pound for pound.

Sterling


----------



## EvelynK72 (Oct 27, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Don't know but ask if they have any fishing for Peacock Bass. If so, I'd sure be interested. They are freshwater fish that I believe will outfight any other fish, pound for pound.
> 
> Sterling


 
We tried that one year and it was not very exciting.  Caught only one plain old bass and never did see or catch a peacock bass.  I'm not so sure the peacock bass fishing is as good as advertised.  It was, however, a nice, scenic ride up the river, albeit an expensive one.  I'd suggest salt water fishing, although we've never gone out of Maui (usually fish Kona waters). 

Evelyn


----------



## philemer (Oct 28, 2007)

valbo97 said:


> Has anyone gone fishing in Maui that can recommend a good boat? I want to be able to keep the fish if we catch any.
> thanks



Went fishing out of Lahaina a couple yrs. ago and no one caught a thing! Six of us and NO fish. Maui is not as good as the Big Island. Can't remember the name of the boat but do a google search and GO for it. Beats shopping with the wife.  

Phil


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2007)

In Hawaii it is traditional for the boat to keep the fish, except for maybe a few fillets for dinner.  It might be hard to get it safely back home - I understand that Hawaii doesn't have a lot of the kind of fish processing services, like Alaska does.  

BTW - on our trip to the Big Island this last summer, we sat next to a BI resident who was coming back from an Alaskan fishing trip...


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2007)

Get yourself a 13 ft. telescoping rod on ebay and shore fish. Get bait in the tide pools or buy some at the store. There are some big fish just off the ledges in deeper water. Watch out for waves. I had one flip me over. They can be real big and sneeky. I had a big fish on that broke the rod when it ran. You will see locals with $500.00+ rod set ups on some shorelines. The fish they are trying to catch can go up to 120 lbs. I used 40 lb power pro line with mono leader and a 3 oz weight. The charter boat fishing is just an expensive boat ride. Another way to catch fish is to kayak out to the reef and put a can of tuna on a string with holes in the can to atract reef fish. Only eat silver colored fish is advice I got from a local fisherman. Good Luck.


----------

